# Pullets are finally laying!



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Hooray! My 24 week old pullets have started laying eggs! I've been WAITING it seems like forever! My older chickens have taken some time off due to age, decreased daylight and molting, so we've been practically eggless for about a month (maybe 1-2 eggs a day). Can't wait to make some custard!!! :drool:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats good news.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Good to hear  I envy you lucky people with fresh eggs (and milk)! Someday I'll have to get some chickens and milking does. Is that when they usually start laying?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

yes- that is so great- fresh, good eggs.


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

PACE said:


> Is that when they usually start laying?


It depends on the breed and the time of year (the amount of daylight hours). The chicks I got last year started laying at 17 weeks, but that was in August. I'll bet you'll love having chickens. I think everyone should have some (and goats!)! :wink:


----------

